# Please Help With Id ???????????



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

can anyone give any info on a pocket watch ive got? on its face is "PAN-AFRICA" 17 JEWELS . inside the working parts ,on one of the cogs is the words 17 RUBIES and also SWISS MADE. its case says NICKEL CHROME and is ingraved with B431XP. its "GLASS" is yellow plastic . it does work but the hands stop when they reach number 5 . any INFO would appreciated .


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A picture is worth a thousand words.

Sounds like the crystal (lense over the dial) needs to be replaced. At 17 jewels the movement sounds like a good quality one, but it also sounds like this watch needs a trip to the watchmaker.


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY . I HAVE GOT PICS READY TO UPLOAD BUT IM HAVIN TROUBLE DOIN IT. WILL KEEP TRYIN.


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY . I HAVE GOT PICS READY TO UPLOAD BUT IM HAVIN TROUBLE DOIN IT. WILL KEEP TRYIN.


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

I WOULD SHOW PICS BUT HAVENT GOT A CLUE HOW TO UP LOAD EM ??????. IVE TRYED EVERYTHING . THE SITE ISNT EXACTLY CLEAR ON HOW TO SHOW YOUR PICS. CAN ANYBODY EXPLAIN HOW I GO ABOUT DOIN IT . AS SOON AS I CAN FIGURE IT OUT U CAN SEE THE WATCH .


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Have a look here

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

i done what was said. i put in the URL and pressed OK. nothin happend..........?


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

i done what was said. i put in the URL and pressed OK. nothin happend..........?


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

SORRY MY MISTAKE ........ITS NOT 17 JEWELS...........ITS 15 . BAD LIGHTING IM AFRAID.......


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

We can hear you just fine, there's no need to shout. A watch doesn't tick that loudly.


----------

